# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  The Asian Giant Hornet

## jessie_k_pythons

dose any one know about this hornet. i found photos of them online. I have one making a nest out side my house .. it seems very docile(sp?) and not inclined to sting at all . It landed on me and tryed to drink from my glass that was in my hand.
Aprox. size 2 inches + activity unknown, temperment extreamly docile. that is all I know that and its name. nothing else on it i can find besides the fact that it wipes out whole hives of honey bees and other hornets.. 


it is something of my nightmares due to the fact that hornets put me in to anlpholatic shock if they sting me!!  if any one knows anything about this beautiful yet nightmareishley huge insect please let me know!

thank you

----------


## mr~python

there was actually a segment on them on corwins quest yesterday. how did you get some at your house? anyways, the segment said that their venom was really potent and will put you in bed for 3 days so if your allergic to hornets i would DEFINITELY be careful around them. i hope i helped you.

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

Thanks It also could have been the European Giant Hornet I found ALOT of stuff on them Some people even keep the euros as pets!!! due to there mild temperment. bot both lok so simular I cant tell the diffeaence now .... I hope it is the lesser of the two evils!

can i post the link to the page where I found the photos?

----------


## tigerlily

You can post a link to the photos themselves, unless there is some content that wouldn't be considered family friendly.   :Good Job:

----------


## SnakeySnakeSnake

> dose any one know about this hornet. i found photos of them online. I have one making a nest out side my house .. it seems very docile(sp?) and not inclined to sting at all . It landed on me and tryed to drink from my glass that was in my hand.
> Aprox. size 2 inches + activity unknown, temperment extreamly docile. that is all I know that and its name. nothing else on it i can find besides the fact that it wipes out whole hives of honey bees and other hornets.. 
> 
> 
> it is something of my nightmares due to the fact that hornets put me in to anlpholatic shock if they sting me!! if any one knows anything about this beautiful yet nightmareishley huge insect please let me know!
> 
> thank you


a genocidal wasp, sounds very docile  :Smile:  heh heh

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

I found out what it is finaly!! and i have no need to fear theis "Gentle Giants" of the wasp and hornet world. I found out that what i saw was a female European Hornet, he was trying to take a drink and then maybe go for a hunt after. The females get up to 35cm long and is the only true hornet in the US, but oddly rare.

I booked marked the site.. It is a great read.
euro hornet 1
euro hornet 2 
if you want to see the size of this thing .. it is just a tad but bigger than the Asian Hornet in the photos shown. 
google search photos 


you have to check out the first photos website.. every page that I went to about this hornet says in bold to go the the website of the first photo. I guess i'm lucky to have seen her at rest on my hand. most of the sites say there a rare find... they are here but hardly seen.

----------

